# quick and permanent recovery



## fuxxors500

I am giving out my email address for anyone who has questions about the Linden Method. The method cured me and has cured tens of thousands of people with anxiety-related conditions (of which depersonalization/derealization is one). It makes me very sad that people are so aloof and accusatory of the method. But at the same time I am very happy when people "get it".

I have recovered from this nightmare but I've decided to come back to this site to help, since there is such a strong presence of sufferers here. If I can convince at least one person of the correct way to end their suffering I'll consider my decision a success.

To rehash what I've posted before, depersonalization is part of the overall anxiety condition. The anxiety condition is not a mental or physical illness. Nothing is wrong with your brain. It's a behavior, a learned condition. Your amygdala (the organ in your brain that controls anxiety) is reset to a super-high level. Your amygdala now thinks your anxiety symptoms (depersonalization/derealization) are dangerous, and it keeps flooding your body with adrenaline to "fight" the danger. This itself causes more symptoms, and since you can't fight sensations, the cycle continues. The brain isn't malfunctioning, it's just learned a subconscious anxious behavior that is inappropriate. That is why you continue to suffer. If you were to learn non-anxious behavior, your amygdala would reprogram itself, and your condition would fade completely. This is easy if you believe in what you're doing. You have to take a project or activity to commands all of your attention and do it as much as possible. Distract your conscious mind so that your subconscious mind can rest and go back to normal. I've experienced this firsthand.

Depersonalization itself is actually easily explained. During the flight or fight response, your body sends adrenaline to prime all sorts of organs and parts to protect yourself. There are an unbelievable amount of nerves in your body, and every single one gets super-charged to rev you up for action. You can imagine how this would affect someone stuck in this state. It's why you feel out of your body, detached from everything and why everything and everyone around you looks so goddamn weird. (Like watching David Lynch on mushrooms for me.)

I can't force you to do anything. The best I can do is convince you that the method is not some scary, weird scam and that it will actually help you. The very fact that you have anxiety is proof that you can get rid of it. The fact that your brain can learn this anxious behavior is proof that it can learn a non-anxious behavior.

http://www.panic-anxiety.com/ here is the linden method's site. Give it a look-see.
http://www.youtube.com/user/CharlesLinden here is charles' youtube channel. I know when I first got my condition, all I did was watch DP youtube videos. Might as well watch some constructive ones.

[email protected] <----that is my email please feel free to contact me about my recovery,anxiety,depersonalization,derealization, or the method.

one last note. Time suffered is not a factor in this. Whether you've suffered extreme symptoms for 30 years or your whole life or only mild symptoms for 2 weeks, it's exactly the same condition and the way out is exactly the same.

again my email is [email protected] i'll gladly expand on anything i've said here.

peace


----------



## Hoopesy

This should be free information. Cashing in on others misery is disgusting.


----------



## Absentis

The Linden Method is just repackaged cognitive-behavioural therapy. With the big exception that it is 1. a really expensive package, and 2. delivered by an untrained person. The Linden Method wasn't made by a doctor, or a psychologist, or any kind of clinician. There haven't been any studies done on it, so all the marketing is just anecdotal evidence. And by evidence I mean stuff written by people who got suckered into paying for it.

If TLM works, it's because it has elements of cognitive-behavioural therapy that have been extensively researched.

And yes, I've done more than just read about it. I've looked at some of the material itself (not everything, because I didn't want to waste more of my time on it) and I've personally been in contact with its creator, Charles Linden, if that lends any credence to what I'm saying.

Don't waste your money; go see a properly trained CBT psychologist.


----------



## m&m

fuxxors500 said:


> To rehash what I've posted before, depersonalization is part of the overall anxiety condition. The anxiety condition is not a mental or physical illness. Nothing is wrong with your brain. It's a behavior, a learned condition.* Your amygdala (the organ in your brain that controls anxiety) is reset to a super-high level. Your amygdala now thinks your anxiety symptoms (depersonalization/derealization) are dangerous, and it keeps flooding your body with adrenaline to "fight" the danger.* This itself causes more symptoms, and since you can't fight sensations, the cycle continues. The brain isn't malfunctioning, it's just learned a subconscious anxious behavior that is inappropriate. That is why you continue to suffer. If you were to learn non-anxious behavior, your amygdala would reprogram itself, and your condition would fade completely. This is easy if you believe in what you're doing. You have to take a project or activity to commands all of your attention and do it as much as possible. Distract your conscious mind so that your subconscious mind can rest and go back to normal. I've experienced this firsthand.
> 
> Depersonalization itself is actually easily explained. During the flight or fight response, your body sends adrenaline to prime all sorts of organs and parts to protect yourself. There are an unbelievable amount of nerves in your body, and every single one gets super-charged to rev you up for action. You can imagine how this would affect someone stuck in this state. It's why you feel out of your body, detached from everything and why everything and everyone around you looks so goddamn weird. (Like watching David Lynch on mushrooms for me.)


Please clarify what disorder you are referring to, what you say doesn't seem to match what I read about Depersonalization.

From the book "Feeling Unreal" page 110.

"Another relevant part of the cortex is the medial prefrontal cortex, which is situated inside the frontal lobes. The medial prefrontal cortex has important connections to the limbic, or "emotional," part of the brain, playing a crucial role in modulating and dampening our emotional responses. In some psychiatric disorders characterized by high states of anxiety and arousal, it appears that this area of the prefrontal cortex is hypoactive and is not adequately inhibiting the very activeamygdala and the other limbic structures. *Conversely, one could predict that the hypoemotionality of depersonalization disorder might involve an inverse pattern: heightened prefrontal activity with greater limbic inhibition."*
*
*


----------



## coeus

Absentis said:


> The Linden Method is just repackaged cognitive-behavioural therapy. With the big exception that it is 1. a really expensive package, and 2. delivered by an untrained person. The Linden Method wasn't made by a doctor, or a psychologist, or any kind of clinician. There haven't been any studies done on it, so all the marketing is just anecdotal evidence. And by evidence I mean stuff written by people who got suckered into paying for it.
> 
> If TLM works, it's because it has elements of cognitive-behavioural therapy that have been extensively researched.
> 
> And yes, I've done more than just read about it. I've looked at some of the material itself (not everything, because I didn't want to waste more of my time on it) and I've also personally in contact with its creator, Charles Linden, if that lends any credence to what I'm saying.
> 
> Don't waste your money; go see a properly trained CBT psychologist.


I wholeheartedly agree with Absentis.

I was fortunate enough to acquire a copy of the phony-exceptional '_Linden Method_' without having to pay anything for it. It's unsystematic; not to mention a total sham and for the guy to self-name a product after himself truly demonstrates how self-indulgent he is about his seemingly successful method for _curing_ anxiety. Anyone can dribble on and on about anatomical and psychological jargon but that doesn't necessarily infer that one is highly knowledgeable about it and for Charles Linden to claim that his product is universally successful simply based on his excessive use of psychological terminology doesn't really support his credibility. Moreover, exploiting others' misfortunes as noticeable by the hefty price surely implies something about his moral character: a genuinely benevolent, altruistic guy.

I'll take the controlled clinical studies, statistical success based on real sources, real individuals with qualifications and extensive research in psychology .. any day. I've seen your posts, fuxxors in other threads previously advocating the Linden Method. Seriously, once is enough. If it's worked for you, it's worked for you. You've been dealt a very lucky hand. Stop trying to use subtlety to coerce others to fall into the Linden Trap.

Anyway - on a lighter note, dare I suggest perhaps some self-help CBT books or a referral to a trained psychologist as an alternative?


----------



## fuxxors500

rhd918 - I wholeheartedly agree. Just think how much people spend on doctors, therapists and medication from psychiatrists who are barely invested in you. This is the man's income after all. Charging half of a single CBT session: about $90 (which can be completely refunded. He actually says in one of the audio files he encourages people to refund if they are short on cash) for unlimited access to his psychologist support team is hardly "disgusting" compared to the hundreds and thousands of dollars doctors, therapists and psychiatrists charge for ineffective medication and treatment.

Absentis - "The Linden Method is just repackaged cognitive-behavioural therapy. With the big exception that it is 1. a really expensive package, and 2. delivered by an untrained person. The Linden Method wasn't made by a doctor, or a psychologist, or any kind of clinician." Any work in psychology is going to overlap with other work. It would be naive to think otherwise. All the Linden Method does is give a structure to what has been decided the quickest and most effective way to overcome anxiety. As I said before, it is no money at all compared to doctors and therapists. I would argue that Charles is quite trained. He suffered for 25 years before discovering the structure to reset the amygdala. You think a doctor has any idea what they are talking about when they give you medicine for a behavioral condition? No.

"If TLM works, it's because it has elements of cognitive-behavioural therapy that have been extensively researched." Well....yes exactly.

"And yes, I've done more than just read about it. I've looked at some of the material itself (not everything, because I didn't want to waste more of my time on it) and I've personally been in contact with its creator, Charles Linden, if that lends any credence to what I'm saying." Well, you didn't read anything. It's quite possible to miss the main point of the method if you don't take in everything.

coeus - I don't really understand where your criticism is coming from. Exploiting others' misfortunes with a hefty price? Seriously? And the psychiatrists who pump your wallets for medicine are saints...

I am not trying to "subtly" convince anyone to use the Linden Method. I am quite overtly trying to convince others to use the method. Anyways, good luck in everyone's recovery.

take care


----------



## Absentis

In 1955, when a safe and effective vaccine for polio had been discovered by Dr. Jonas Salk, he was asked in a TV interview who owned the patent to the vaccine.

His reply?

"There is no patent. Could you patent the sun?"


----------



## DP boy

hey great to hear you recover how long did it take you ive had dp for about 2 months


----------



## DP boy

hey great to hear you recover how long did it take you ive had dp for about 2 months


----------



## shogun

I bought the linden method back in 2008. It did have good main points like stop obsessing and finding activities to get your mind of the anxious thoughts so your body stops pumping out stress hormones in reponse to the negative symptoms which calms your fight or flight system.

But to do the whole mind over matter bullshit is irresponsible imo cause there could be physical reasons for why someone is suffering anxiety.

In 2008 i had a psychologist that would would have me repeat affirmations to myself several hundred times a day to penetrate my subconscious to change my underlying self values about myself to more positive ones. Didn't work one bit and i thought i was a failure because of it. I did everything my psychologist told me and nothing worked, and i was looking at it optimistically but it just didn't work.

Thats when after a month of that she recommended i go on an anti depressant, when i went to my primary care physician they ran standard tests on me like a 24hour catecholamine test where i had to piss in a tub so it could collect my urine over 24 hours plus a blood test.

When the first results of that came back my cortisol levels were through the roof and was told to check for cushings syndrome, but the doc thought that was just from all the stress so he sent me for a second one and my levels were apparently ''fine'' (he wouldn't show me the results like last time) but i reckon i diluted that test cause i got the grand scheme in my head that if i drank bucket loads of water i would piss out all the cortisol and feel good again.

Anyway that got me into researching cortisol and the whole stress system.

To make a long story short, only the zoloft worked for me and that took about two months to take effect cause i had to find my correct dosage which was 100mg.


----------



## Doberg

I bought the Linden Method and I think im going to actually follow through with it. The problem is, I fear that I may have something more then just anxiety like schiz or something. Even though the therapists and doctors reassured me im not. Its horrible, when my anxiety is sky high and I am alone and fatigued I really trip myself out. I need to trust the professionals who diagnosed me and just go with the flow. When ever my anxiety is at bay I don't have crazy thoughts, fears or ideas etc... this should reassure me that the problem is anxiety, right? Nope, I still assume the worst hahaha. I obsess over things and I am very stubborn. I don't want to be stubborn but I am. Its almost delusional. I laugh at this though its sooo retarded, so what if I have schizo or will develop it, I can get treatment for it.. Why fear everything? I don't know.


----------

